# Post Redirection



## CarolK (Feb 5, 2016)

I am currently living in Madeira but planning to go traveling. I am a Portugal resident etc and plan to be based on the mainland. My question is, Can i have my mail redirected from my madeira address to a P.O. box in mainland Portugal. Any words of wisdom welcomed.


----------



## steph71 (Jul 6, 2018)

CTT has some information on it . Look/ask for Reexpedição de Correspondências


----------

